# Θέσεις εργασίας Μεταφραστών από το ΥΠΠΕΘ



## qazwsx2000 (Oct 2, 2015)

Το Υπουργείο Παιδείας, Έρευνας και Θρησκευμάτων προκήρυξε θέσεις εργασίας Μεταφραστών στο πλαίσιο των συμβατικών του υποχρεώσεων με τον Εκτελεστικό Οργανισμό Εκπαίδευσης, Οπτικοακουστικών Θεμάτων και Πολιτισμού (EACEA) της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής έτους 2015.

http://www.edokoita.blogspot.gr/2015/10/blog-post_35.html


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2015)

Και σύνδεσμος για την πρόσκληση εδώ:
Πρόσκληση εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος για παροχή υπηρεσιών μετάφρασης, για το έτος 2015


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2015)

Και για μια γενικότερη ιδέα, ο προϋπολογισμός για αυτήν εδώ η μελέτη, περίπου *39.596* λέξεων, είναι €2551,56 περιλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ, δηλαδή η τελική τιμή είναι περίπου *0,052* λεπτάευρώ/λέξη πρωτοτύπου πριν την παρακράτηση του ΦΕΕ, οπότε χοντρικά υπολογίζω την τιμή σε 4 λεπτά/λέξη πρωτοτύπου.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2015)

0,052 ευρώ υποθέτω, όχι 0,052 λεπτά.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 2, 2015)

Το διόρθωσα, ευχαριστώ :) (Τώρα να βρω και ένα τρόπο να σταματήσω να κάνω αυτό το λάθος...)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 2, 2015)

Μα θυμάμαι ότι έτσι το γράφουν και επισήμως σε τιμοκαταλόγους από την εποχή της καθιέρωσης του ευρώ. Αναρωτιόμουν πάντα ποιος εγκέφαλος έδωσε τις οδηγίες από το Υπουργείο Εμπορίου για το πώς θα αναγράφονται οι τιμές. Να ένα παράδειγμα όπου λέει 0,50 λεπτά και εννοεί 0,50 ευρώ:




Κι άλλο: Λέει 1,15 λεπτά το λίτρο και εννοεί 1,15 ευρώ το λίτρο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2015)

Ορίστε και πιο φρέσκο ντοκουμέντο από το Φέισμπουκ. Κάποιοι αναπαράγουν αυτόν τον πίνακα. Κανένας δεν έχει προσέξει ότι ο καφές αποκλείεται να κάνει 0,50 λεπτά; Δεν είπαμε να είναι όλοι μαθηματικοί, αλλά κανένας δεν καταλαβαίνει από αριθμούς; Κανένας;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 5, 2015)

Το ερμηνεύω ως εξής: βλέπεις «1,15», σκέφτεσαι «ένα ευρώ και δεκαπέντε λεπτά», και απρόσεκτα γράφεις «1,15 λεπτά».


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2015)

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό, όμως. Δεν είναι μια απλή απροσεξία του πρώτου τυχόντα πολίτη. Υπάρχει σε επίσημες λίστες και τιμοκαταλόγους. Υπάρχει και σε οδηγία του Υπουργείου Εμπορίου για το πώς πρέπει να αναγράφονται οι τιμές των προϊόντων.


----------



## stathis (Oct 7, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Και για μια γενικότερη ιδέα, ο προϋπολογισμός για αυτήν εδώ η μελέτη, περίπου *39.596* λέξεων, είναι €2551,56 περιλαμβανομένου ΦΠΑ


Το rate που αναφέρει η palavra είναι το μέγιστο δυνατό. Στην πράξη θα είναι χαμηλότερο, αφού τα €2551,56 είναι το ανώτατο ύψος του προϋπολογισμού για τη συγκεκριμένη εργασία και υποτίθεται ότι «το έργο θα ανατεθεί στον ανάδοχο (ή στους αναδόχους) με τη χαμηλότερη οικονομική προσφορά, υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι τα αποσπάσματα μετάφρασης που θα υποβληθούν είναι αποδεκτά». Επίσης, το rate που προκύπτει δεν είναι το ίδιο για κάθε μέλετη (μπορείς να υποβάλεις προσφορά για όποιες μελέτες θέλεις, δηλ. δεν πάνε πακέτο).

Και μια, αφελής ίσως, ερώτηση προς όσους έχουν εμπειρία με δημόσιους οργανισμούς:
Κάποιος που δεν διαθέτει μπλοκάκι μπορεί να αναλάβει έργα του δημοσίου;


----------



## qazwsx2000 (Oct 30, 2015)

Έχω βάλει σύνδεσμο προς την πρόσκληση.


----------

